# dyzcustoms



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

hello everyone, been on the site for a while and its time to start back building. kinda been on a break for the past 18 months going to school but graduation is just around the corner :biggrin: all feed back is welcome..the good, bad, and the ugly lol. i just build for the love of building and constant improvement from build to build. hope you enjoy  

this is a 62 bel air i started a lil while ago








ppg silver 








ppg 07 chrysler green








first coat of clear still need to foil and reclear








also do 1/1 scale cars


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i also do 1:1s im workin on one right now!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sick 5 bro


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 24 2009, 10:50 PM~14575280
> * i also do 1:1s im workin on one right now!
> *


sweet! would love to see it


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 24 2009, 10:53 PM~14575309
> *sick 5 bro
> *


thanks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im uploadin pics right now! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ITS ABOUT DAMN TIME.GOT 2 PUT A POP IN 4 THE SHOP. :biggrin: WHERES THE SEBRING?AINT SEEN THE HEARSE 4 A WHILE? WHAT UP WIT DAT.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

sebring is under construction got the jams done :biggrin: (jolly rancher green)


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Some sweet rides in here!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 25 2009, 02:04 PM~14578849
> *Some sweet rides in here!
> *


thanks


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

work is looking good !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 27 2009, 05:55 PM~14596031
> *work is looking good !!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks g, i need to learn a few tricks from you :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You got some nice work in here bro.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2009, 09:39 PM~14598264
> *You got some nice work in here bro.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

here is some of my past builds, projects under construction, and the first issue of lowriding in scale (a magazine i use to publish) may bring it back next spring :biggrin: 
old builds...
























this car needs a new top bad lol
















































on the back burner








































magazine


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 05:45 PM~14607463
> *NICE!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 X 2


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

nice work!!! i would buy that mag! :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 28 2009, 06:58 PM~14607615
> *nice work!!!  i would buy that mag! :biggrin:
> *


thanks, when it came out in 2002 i didnt know enough builders to keep it going. if my money write i may start it up again :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: well let us know if you bring it back out homie!!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 28 2009, 07:06 PM~14607709
> *:thumbsup: well let us know if you bring it back out homie!!
> *


will do :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Jul 28 2009, 06:45 PM~14607463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn those are tight builds!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 28 2009, 06:39 PM~14607390
> *ALLWAYS AND FOREVER. U KNOW THIS ,MAN. :biggrin: *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 28 2009, 08:41 PM~14608562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY BABY, FRANK. NEVER GOING NOWHERE. STILL LOOKS GOOD AT SHOWS.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

built in 2002 :0 still taking awards!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

open this up a couple of days ago, here is what i have so far


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All your work and paint skillz are nice brother. Even on the 1:1's


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 11:01 PM~14642963
> *All your work and paint skillz are nice brother. Even on the 1:1's
> *


thanks homie, means alot coming from the BIGG DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 31 2009, 10:29 PM~14642711
> *open this up a couple of days ago, here is what i have so far
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE DAYZ. BRINGIN IT BY WHEN U GET THAT STUFF I GOT 4 U. R2 & TWIN GONNA TRY 2 COME BY 4 A B&BS. LET U KNO IF THEY COME.  2 NEW STUDENTS. :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

im gonna have to stop through :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

There's some top-notch work up in here!!! I'll keep lookin' in here for some fresh ideas!!!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

got some foil and the first round of clear on the ford


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Aug 4 2009, 12:15 PM~14672090
> *got some foil and the first round of clear on the ford
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice homie!! Nice work!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

been a while since i had a chance to build, been busy finishing school and finally finished but i have been working on some 1:1 scale cars, i will post some pics of those later but for now here is my ticket to building full size cars fulltime








:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 3 2009, 08:31 PM~15259451
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks! now i gotta get back to whats really important....building lol


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

heres a charger i just finished, got rid of the lock cylinders, emblems and ghosted in the emblems, and 2tone it


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin: THATS NOT A MODEL HOMIE. GOOD TIME N TOLEDO, ONLY BOUGHT 3 KITS. :0


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 4 2009, 02:55 PM~15264193
> *:biggrin: THATS NOT A MODEL HOMIE. GOOD TIME N TOLEDO, ONLY BOUGHT 3 KITS. :0
> *


its the new uptown kit...it comes already built, just add paint lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work in here!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

got this from chris619 awhile ago, nice build and packed right but the post office still manage to get it to me in pieces :angry: so i figure i will just rebuild it so i broke it down and its off to the strip tank  
















hoping to find the rest of this kit so i can finish it :uh: 








and should be rapping this one up soon


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

got this from chris619 awhile ago, nice build and packed right but the post office still manage to get it to me in pieces :angry: so i figure i will just rebuild it so i broke it down and its off to the strip tank  
















hoping to find the rest of this kit so i can finish it :uh: 








and should be rapping this one up soon


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Aug 4 2009, 12:15 PM~14672090
> *got some foil and the first round of clear on the ford
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Aug 4 2009, 12:15 PM~14672090
> *got some foil and the first round of clear on the ford
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

got a lil more done to the galaxie and did a quick mockup, forgot to paint the firewall :angry: and need to repaint the inner wheel area, and the body needs to be wet-sanded and re-cleared, but its comin along  


































pictures suck, battery about dead but will post better ones later this week


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats lookin sick bro!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

think caddy came from chis mineer in the auction. how longt u been workin on the vette?


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 18 2009, 09:27 PM~15394618
> *think caddy came from chis mineer in the auction. how longt u been workin on the vette?
> *


you could be right, been so long i forgot, if it is chris mineer, i apoligize to chris619 and the vette is just about done, it was one of the projects in my junk yard that needed very little to finish so i figure i would just finish it


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 18 2009, 09:01 PM~15394415
> *Thats lookin sick bro!!
> *


thanks, just tryin to catch up to the big dawgs lol :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

trying to get some of these lost projects out the scrap yard and in the shop this escalade was cut in half to make a limo but i quickly lost interest so i decide to make it an escalade 2door with the extended side glass, here is what i have so far








































dont have a wheel choice yet (just for a mock up) or color scheme


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DONT SHOW SHAUN. HE WANTS A TAHOE DONE LIKE THAT.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

took some advice from Biggs and tried some urethane clear...thanks for the tip :biggrin: 
















pics dont do it justice looks wet and has no orange peel, thanks again biggs


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

and dash


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DAMN. THE SUN WAS OUT ON YOUR SIDE OF TOWN. LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good homie..liken that green...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

What was this ?


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 26 2009, 02:06 PM~15469543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ford explorer, i was tryin to make a sport trac years ago before ford made one  cant find the rest of the kit at the moment


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 26 2009, 01:44 PM~15469376
> *lookin good homie..liken that green...
> *


 thanks homie


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

update on 1:1 sentra
















paint done!
































started this late last night


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HOW DID I KNOW A STANG WOULD EVENTUALLY REAR ITS UGLY HEAD OVER THERE.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 21 2009, 12:19 PM~15736801
> *HOW DID I KNOW A STANG WOULD EVENTUALLY REAR ITS UGLY HEAD OVER THERE.
> *


you know i miss my foxbody


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Nov 21 2009, 09:15 AM~15736787
> *update on 1:1 sentra
> 
> 
> ...


nice airbrush work..... :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

YO DAYZ, POSTED SOME PIX FROM YOUR OLD MAG, LOWRIDING IN SCALE ON ANOTHER SITE HOPE U DONT MIND. YOU KNOW I;LL HAVE THESE 4EVA. :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/009-52.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/015-30.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
:biggrin: OHH YEAH, THE GOOD DAYS.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

no problem homie...still working on a digital version of it, the model game needs good articles to go along with the pics but something that is affordable


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice paint.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 2 2009, 12:38 AM~15840075
> *Nice paint.
> *


thanks i appreciate it


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lots of killer work in hear


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 11 2010, 01:46 PM~16254334
> *lots of killer work in hear
> *


Thanks Chris  

had to take a break and reorganize my space and take inventory, still got about 300 to 400 hundred more kits to go through lol but here is where the shop stands








found this lost project and figure i'll finish it, just need to re clear and assemble
























:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Feb 7 2010, 05:59 PM~16542355
> *Thanks Chris
> 
> had to take a break and reorganize my space and take inventory, still got about 300 to 400 hundred more kits to go through lol but here is where the shop stands
> ...



NICE ASS STANG SO FAR!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 08:01 PM~16542905
> *NICE ASS STANG SO FAR!!!
> *


x2


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:uh: UHH BOY. ANOTHER STANG. :biggrin: CUTTIES HERE.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Feb 7 2010, 08:59 PM~16542355
> *Thanks Chris
> 
> had to take a break and reorganize my space and take inventory, still got about 300 to 400 hundred more kits to go through lol but here is where the shop stands
> ...



damn homie! u got more plastic than joan rivers! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 8 2010, 12:19 AM~16543957
> *x2
> 
> *


Thanks fellas.. had to put the stang on hold but I started this, I call it "STRAIGHT G"
































































had some paint peel in a few spots  so I will try to fix it but more than likely...its off to the strip tank :angry:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Nov 21 2009, 09:15 AM~15736787
> *update on 1:1 sentra
> 
> 
> ...


paint came out nice bro! i bet the paint job is worth more then the car huh?! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Mar 14 2010, 04:47 PM~16888636
> *Thanks fellas.. had to put the stang on hold but I started this, I call it "STRAIGHT G"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: hope u can save it, came out nice! now take that hard body in the backround and throw it my way!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hey whats the latest on bringin back the magazine?! got an extra old issues? id love to have em!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet bird bro. Hope ya can save it. Im gonna start one soon. Ol school style tho.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE BIRD. NO HORSE THIS TIME. BUFFALO ON THE 11TH.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

IT WAS MEETING YOU TODAY D!!! NOW GET SOME BUILDS GOING!!!!  LOL


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good looking builds in here for sure! What part of Cleveland bro?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Feb 7 2010, 06:59 PM~16542355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN TRYIN TO SELL SOME??


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 25 2010, 09:42 AM~17294113
> *Good looking builds in here for sure! What part of Cleveland bro?
> *


MAPLE HTS. WE ALL IN THE SAME AREA.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 25 2010, 06:43 PM~17297132
> *DAMN TRYIN TO SELL SOME??
> *


 :nono: not yet, i need to since i cant seem to get anything done lol


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

I have been slacking in the model department but i will be posting 1/1's ive been working on.
hookin' this up for the big homie MODELSBYRONI








































:wow: :wow: day1 done time to get busy


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

hook this up for the wifey


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

old school salvage this car kick my ass :angry: :angry:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

NICE WORK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you lucky summbish! thats all i want to do  :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CUTTY CAME OUT NICE. TO BAD HE PROBALY GONNA PUT WAGON WHEELS ON IT.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 19 2010, 06:00 PM~18084923
> *CUTTY CAME OUT NICE. TO BAD HE PROBALY GONNA PUT WAGON WHEELS ON IT.
> *


some nice staggered 22" asanti's would set that bitch off hard! :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST+Jul 19 2010, 08:45 AM~18080540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perhaps.... :happysad: guess you cant put spokes on everything


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

beautiful paintin' homie !


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 19 2010, 09:45 PM~18086339
> *beautiful paintin' homie !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thanks i am a BIG fan of yours your paint jobs are off the chain


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

lil stuff poppin in the shop
























another car i did before i dove into the cutty
































































 shot this car with a blue green pearl from pat catans $3.50 a jar


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 19 2010, 10:00 PM~18086548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work man


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> http://i623.photobucket.com/albums/tt317/dyzcustoms/sebring036.jpg[/img]


where u get this mag from bro


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> nice work man


thx!!!


> > http://i623.photobucket.com/albums/tt317/dyzcustoms/sebring036.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> where u get this mag from bro


I use to publish this magazine some time ago. I would like to do an online version of it but its hard to find builders who would debut their work just for the magazine....kinda pointless to do an online magazine full of builds that are already on every other website lol but maybe one day


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work in here.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

NICE WORK ON THE 1-1'S BRO!!! IS MINE NEXT??? LOL


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 20 2010, 11:48 PM~18097906
> *NICE WORK ON THE 1-1'S BRO!!! IS MINE NEXT???  LOL
> *


send it over


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 25 2010, 11:55 PM~17300447
> *MAPLE HTS. WE ALL IN THE SAME AREA.
> *



Maple Heights!! I thought you were further out then that! Shit, you guys are almost around the corner LOL!! Lot closer then Cleveland!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 3 2010, 07:08 PM~19230948
> *Maple Heights!! I thought you were further out then that! Shit, you guys are almost around the corner LOL!!  Lot closer then Cleveland!
> *


I am in Cleveland. Far east side off I-90, between 152 and 185. Not that far from you.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

finally moved in and almost set up. time to start building again and by the way the mag is still on schedule for april


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Mar 6 2011, 06:31 PM~20029978
> *finally moved in and almost set up. time to start building again and by the way the mag is still on schedule for april
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations homie... looks like you got a few kits on your hands... :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

just a couple


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:0 :wow: sweet stash... :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

hey bro you going with jerome to columbus???


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 7 2011, 12:27 AM~20031480
> *hey bro you going with jerome to columbus???
> *


dont know when is columbus?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Mar 8 2011, 11:03 PM~20046803
> *dont know when is columbus?
> *


THE 27TH


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 9 2011, 12:45 AM~20047156
> *THE 27TH
> *




:0 :biggrin:  might have to make this one!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2011, 08:14 AM~20049126
> *:0  :biggrin:    might have to make this one!
> *


you should!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Mar 9 2011, 08:14 AM~20049126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave early. No donations to the state anymore.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 9 2011, 05:49 PM~20052562
> *Leave early. No donations to the state anymore.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Mar 6 2011, 07:31 PM~20029978
> *finally moved in and almost set up. time to start building again and by the way the mag is still on schedule for april
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn, that's a helluva collection!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

back to the bench! been way too long


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad to see you back at the bench homie !


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> :wow: damn, that's a helluva collection!


 for real, looks like a mini hobby store!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks again for the mag bro...good to see you back at the bench!!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Glad to see you back at the bench homie !


thanks homie and where is "news at 11" i think it was a 64?



hocknberry said:


> thanks again for the mag bro...good to see you back at the bench!!


Thanks for your support...i had to get back to the bench, it was callin me



rollin yota28 said:


> for real, looks like a mini hobby store!


most of that stuff i bought at model shows and a friend of mine closed his hobby store and gave it all to me


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i know theres a gran prix in there somwhere ready to bust out !!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

U got some tight azz buildz Bro!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

rollin yota28 said:


> for real, looks like a mini hobby store!


Mini!? Hell that selection blows my local hobbytown out of the water!!:guns:And some clean builds to boot!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> :wow: damn, that's a helluva collection!


damn that's a 'ot of kits wey


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

dyzcustoms said:


> View attachment 465176
> View attachment 465177
> 
> back to the bench! been way too long



:thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

a few items on the bench


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

NICE!! i see an ENZO in there!!  is that lil white car an escort?!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

yes sir! lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

dyzcustoms said:


> yes sir! lol


awesome. some cool projects lined up bro..


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm really liking the look of that escort......


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> I'm really liking the look of that escort......


x2...who makes it!?


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

dyzcustoms said:


> a few items on the bench
> View attachment 470602
> 
> View attachment 470601
> ...


GOOD LINE UP KEEP THE PICS COMING:thumbsup:


----------

